# Walmart Guns



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

The one local Walmart near me has guns in their sporting goods section but usually not many are there. Does anyone know if you can order guns from walmarts that carry them instore?


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

From what an associate in sporting goods told me a couple years back, when ours sold guns, they can. Ask the assoc and they should have a catalog that they can get a price and order for you.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yes, they can even order guns that's not carried in store. but you have to pick up in store. or this is what I was told.
sherman


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Wal Mart sells more guns than any other chain in the nation. Look at the guns on line, every one made, there you go. They can be shipped to your store if legal in your town,state.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

They should have a flipfolder with the guns they can order. Take note,they did away with the ar's but you can still buy/order the ruger min-14 and make it look like an ar.They still haven't caught onto that yet.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I think that's where most 1700 yard coyote guns come from yep people get them there every day.


----------

